# Dog Food for Puppy and Senior



## JCR (Sep 23, 2010)

*Dog Food for Puppy and Senior ?*

Hello All!!

I have been lurking around here for a couple weeks :curtain: trying to read as much as I can. We will be picking up our first golden on October 8th and I'm trying to get everything in order before she comes home.

Right now I have an 11 year old rat terrier and I would like to be able to feed them the same type of food if possible. I will feed them in seperate dishes but keeping one type of food would be easier. I was looking at Fromm or Blue Buffalo, do they have anything that would be ok for Large breed puppy that would also be ok for a smaller senior?

On a side note, my terrier doesn't eat much, maybe 1/2 cup a day but will eat any type of food.

Thank you for any suggestions!

-Joel


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

You might want to keep the puppy on the same food it came with for a few weeks and then wean slowly onto a puppy or adult food.

My guy's breeder recommended putting our guy on adult food or Large Breed puppy food because of growth issues. I'd probably aim for a kibble that is for all life stages.

Fromm and BB are good foods, but keep in mind they might not work for every dog. Which is why you don't want to switch on either food until your puppy has grown a little and can tolerate a change in diet.


----------



## JCR (Sep 23, 2010)

^
I plan on switching it over to a different food slowly. I guess I should first find out what kind the breeder is feeding right now. We will be seeing them for the first time this weekend so I can ask then.

Any recommendations on a food that would be good for all life stages? I'm not set on Fromm or BB, I have just read a lot of good things so figured I would try one of those. If there are any good quality cheaper alternatives I would love to hear those also.

-Joel


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I've tried Enzo on a lot of foods. Blue Buffalo worked great for him for awhile but his super sensitive tummy couldn't handle a formula change so I ended up switching him. He's on Fromm 4-star right now. We mix it up between the duck & sweet potato, pork & applesauce, and salmon a la veg. He's doing great on the Fromm, as is our 7 year old lab.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I have a 15 year old Golden Boy-I have him on Senior Dog food only, think it's best to give him a Senior formula as it is formulated for the needs of Seniors, they're digestive system.

I have a golden girl who is 5 1/2, she is on an Adult formula.


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

I use canidae.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I have a 15 year old Golden Boy-I have him on Senior Dog food only, think it's best to give him a Senior formula as it is formulated for the needs of Seniors, they're digestive system.


*nods* I was thinking of the same thing initially... but if you have your dog on "all life stages" and are supplementing as needed, you should be OK. 

I just have two young dogs right now, but when we had our two senior goldens we had the one on a senior kibble and this worked out great for him. The other golden was kept on the adult diet. We tried switching when he was 9 or 10, but he didn't thrive on it for some reason.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Don't be shocked if you end up on two different foods, not all dogs are the same. The only thing with the senior formulas are they are usually lower in calories and higher in fiber, they may have joint supplements in them but usually not enough. You'd have to add some in anyway.

That being said, Acana makes some all life stage foods that are good.

Lana


----------



## Cheryl Beuttas (Apr 16, 2010)

*Puppy Food*

We have been feeding our 6 month old Golden Innova Large Breed Puppy food - both the dry and wet (I mix a little of the canned into the dry food). He plan to keep him on Innova LBP food until he is a year old - then switch to Innova Large Breed regular food.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'd recommend Taste of the Wild, Canidae, Fromm, Natural Balance.

All are All Life Stage foods. I would steer clear of Blue Buffalo, I've seen and heard about lots of pups getting diarrhea with it. I know that my 3 year old cat did, it was just way too rich for her.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd keep the pup on LBP food until a year, or at last until the biggest growth spurts are over.


----------



## JCR (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the help. 

We are picking up our new puppy tomorrow!!!! 

I spoke with the breeder and he is feeding diamond naturals. Luckily we have a a store in town that carries that brand (living an hour away from everything is hard sometimes). So, I'm going to just stick with the Diamond Naturals LBP. The breeder says he always feeds his pups that and they seem to do very well with it, so if it's not broke I'm not going to try and fix it.

I will also be switching my terrier to the Diamond small breed adult lamb and rice formula. I'm hoping it will be easier just feeding one brand of food in case I run out of the puppy food she can eat the small breed until I'm able to pick her up some more.

Again, thanks for the help. My 6 year old is about to crawl out of her skin in anticipation of the new puppy. And I'll admit I'm just as excited!!! It's been 10 years since I had a pup around.


----------



## GINGIOLA (Oct 14, 2010)

I use orijen senior for my Ginger 10 years old Golden

Federico


----------

